# Question about trimming pork bellies



## franko

I am about to try my hand at smoking pork bellies, which I will pick up tomorrow from a local butcher. My question is when is the appropriate time to trim the skin from the bellies? I have heard that they are easier to trim after the curing and smoking process but it would seem that the cure (whether wet or dry) would have a harder time penetrating through the skin if cured with it intact. I would greatly appreciate some input on this. Thanks.


----------



## diggingdogfarm

Yes, that's correct, they're typically easier to skin afterwards, but the cure penetrates better without.

~Martin


----------



## jarhead

Just make sure it is nice and flat with no wrinkles. Have a good sharp knife.



Practice makes perfect.


----------



## desertlites

It's much easier to trim the rind after the smoke and it also gives your hooks or (etc) something sturdy to grasp onto. As far as the cure goes it will not penetrate the rind and really doesn't need to as it will have no problem working it's way into your bellies through the meat side. Good luck and glad to have Yet another bacon maker in the house.


----------



## navigator

I trim mine first or buy them already trimmed, I don't like the look of the nice color on one side and the other white.

To me it seems greasier when you handle them if trimmed after.


----------



## thoseguys26

I go skin on, especially when it's time to make some beans or soup, etc. The smoked skin is a huge flavor booster for soups, beans, etc. I've done both ways and honestly I think skin on is better because it helps the fat to stay in tact and not render down, plus when I cut the skin off I can cut as much fat off I want that is attached to the skin.   Also, I don't like a heavy smoke flavor, just medium so the skin helps in my process to absorb the smoke and protect the meat under it.

Try both ways next time and you'll find out what you like best.


----------



## franko

Those are all great answers. I just picked up the belly and it only about 1 inch thick, which is a little dissapointing but i will have to do the best with what I got.

Since it is so thin, I think I will cure and smoke with the skin intact and remove afterwards.

I do have another question. Since the skin is remaining on the belly, is it ok to just lay the bacon on the racks (belly side down I would guess) rather than hanging it from the top? I have no good way of hanging it in my mes-40.

Thanks for the informative response. I love this website. It is by far the best forum on outdoor cooking and related topics.


----------



## fpnmf

I smoke my bacon skin side down....on the rack.

When done use a fillet type knife and put the skin side down on your cutting board and skin it like a fish.


----------



## smokinhusker

fpnmf said:


> I smoke my bacon skin side down....on the rack.
> 
> When done use a fillet type knife and put the skin side down on your cutting board and skin it like a fish.


Yep I've done it this way too...works just fine.


----------



## pawoodswalker

Awesome Video Thanks


----------



## franko

Hey, that's making it sound easy now. I have fileted several thousand catfish and crappie over the last 15 years since I retired so I can relate to that.  Also smoking them skin side down does make a lot more sense. Thanks.  -- Franko


----------

